# "invalid MSN messenger handle " for this forum?



## obrienaj (Apr 8, 2004)

I have tried to add my MSN messenger handle in to this forum's profile, it tells me I entered an invalid handle. What method is used for adding the handle, according to MSN my "nickname" (I assume is same as "handle") is liamobrien1.


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

obrienaj said:


> I have tried to add my MSN messenger handle in to this forum's profile, it tells me I entered an invalid handle. What method is used for adding the handle, according to MSN my "nickname" (I assume is same as "handle") is liamobrien1.


MSN Messenger uses email addresses to identify it's users. You can add a "nickname" that is displayed but your email is the exclusive way that the MSN network recognizes you. Just placing liamobrien1 means you could be [email protected][I]anything[/I].com. You must use the email address you use to sign-in to Passport, Microsoft's authentication system.


----------



## obrienaj (Apr 8, 2004)

chaddux said:


> MSN Messenger uses email addresses to identify it's users. You can add a "nickname" that is displayed but your email is the exclusive way that the MSN network recognizes you. Just placing liamobrien1 means you could be [email protected][I]anything[/I].com. You must use the email address you use to sign-in to Passport, Microsoft's authentication system.


Thanks, that worked. Interestingly...the nickname does not appear to be of any real use. In the MSN profile it says my nickname is liambobrien1 but it is not used in anyway for messages or contact information.


----------

